

Yahoo's Marissa Mayer: Hail to the Chief - DSK007
http://www.vogue.com/magazine/article/hail-to-the-chief-yahoos-marissa-mayer/#1

======
mjolk
>It was far from clear that a six-months-pregnant, 37-year-old Google engineer
and first-time CEO could remove the air of irony that had attached itself to
Yahoo’s purple exclamation point.

I had to stop reading here. If anything, in my little segment of the world,
the Yahoo! purchase of Tumblr made them more of a joke. By looking over the
acquisition history for Y!, it's quite clear that they're quite skilled at
buying hard to monetize, existing services, and reporting a loss.

